# 240v 3 phase corner grounded delta and 240v single phase loads



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

snadeau said:


> I am trying to figure out if powering 240v single phase loads will work with a 240v 3phase corner grounded delta system.
> 
> The system is a 240v 3phase corner grounded delta system with "B" phase intensionally grounded. I have multiple 240v single phase loads and (1) 240v 3 phase load. I know you cannot get any 120v loads but what about single phase 240v loads. I know each leg has 240v to another phase or to ground except for the "B" phase so its not like the more normal 120/240v system where the 240v single phase loads are (2) legs of 120v.
> 
> ...


I don't see any problem at all. I suspect that the design was intended for such loads.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I doesn't matter which phases you use for 240 single phase loads. There load sees only 240 volts phase to phase, it doesn't care about voltage to ground. 

One exception is VFDs. With most Vids, you'll need to cut or disconnect whatever surge/noise protection they have. If not, the 240 to ground, regardless of which phases you use, will blow stuff up inside the VFD.


----------

